#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Op zoek naar een jurk om te huren in Lelystad...?

## Takchitadesign

Salaam dames, Op zoek naar een jurk? Lelystad en omgeving? Zie foto's op facebook: Takchitadesign Jurkenverhuur

----------

